# Does Your Fursona Have a Last Name?



## alphakitsune (Mar 15, 2014)

Have you ever given your fursona a last name? Or did you think it was unnecessary. My fursona's last name is Olympia.


----------



## Misomie (Mar 15, 2014)

Frost. Leora Frost.


----------



## jynx (Mar 15, 2014)

Hm, I don't think I've made one, I guess.  But I wouldn't be opposed to it, if the right one seemed to come along.


----------



## sniperfreak223 (Mar 16, 2014)

yep, he's Sepp goddamn Schneider.


----------



## corecat (Mar 16, 2014)

Yup, but she doesn't really use her legal name if she can avoid it at all. She's Coriander Karik.


----------



## Zenia (Mar 16, 2014)

My fursonas last name is Rose. It was my grandfathers last name.


----------



## Batty Krueger (Mar 16, 2014)

McSmithfieldsonwoodfordshire III


----------



## SeiiannaKyuako (Mar 16, 2014)

Kyuako. I started giving all of my characters last names back when I was the biggest Sonicfag around (So their sonic forms were "the X" and their Human/anthro forms just didn't have anything). Someone on an RP site got mad when the character I was RPing as didn't have a last name.


----------



## TheRH100 (Mar 16, 2014)

Kyojiri
å·¨å°»

Go find out for yourself what it means. 
Full english name: Ryan Kyojiri
Full japanese name: ãƒ©ã‚¤ã‚¢ãƒ³ ã‚­ãƒ§ã‚¸ãƒª
Full chinese name: ç‘žå®‰ç‹¼ (his last name is wolf instead of kyojiri)


----------



## Pinky (Mar 18, 2014)

Schaf, which is German for sheep. Pretty original, eh?


----------



## Kalmor (Mar 18, 2014)

Raptros doesn't have a last name, but my secondary character does. Ísvæng, Kalmor Ísvæng.


----------



## funky3000 (Mar 18, 2014)

I haven't really put much thought at all into a last name, even a full name. Just his nickname which I refer to him most often as.

In my original writing of Cat Scar, his name was Scott Delfield, but I don't really like it. It was random and I don't really think its a name that suits him. I've been thinking of Nathan or Nathaniel something, but I'm still not sure.

As much as I'd prefer to leave him at just a nickname, he's making a reappearance in my latest story. He's human for the first part and becomes Scar later and can become human if he wants, so he has a human name amongst human society, but I have no idea what to call him. I like Nathaniel, maybe Nathan for short, but I'm unsure what to make his last name.

Maybe I'll just use my name, or look up a semifamous name (not too famous, to not be cliche), or maybe you guys can offer help. I don't really need help, buy maybe you guys know of a good name so its neither cheap nor takes ages to think up.


----------



## Roadkvlted (Mar 18, 2014)

Actually, mine does not have a last name!
Her full first name is Rembrandt (yeah I know it's masculine but my actual name is masculine too so), but called Remi for short. Never thought for a last name only because I'm not very creative with last names (it's either generic [Matthews for instance] or fantasy [Valestone for instance], both of which wouldn't fit/flow very well).
If anyone wants to offer me a last name, go for it. It'll probably help me along the way. :3

Edit: She now has a last name and a middle one! Rembrandt Niklas van KrÃ¤mer.


----------



## DrDingo (Mar 18, 2014)

^ Looking at all these posts, it sorta makes me wonder how many sonas actually _have_ names. I mean, mine doesn't; however it seems I'm surrounded by a fandom full of intricate fact files with names and designs.

I s'pose I have wondered in the past how common all of this is.


----------



## zacharida (Mar 18, 2014)

My fursonas last name is Strifecaster. Zacharida Strifecaster.


----------



## Glacien_Drayzeck (Mar 21, 2014)

I go into a lot of detail when creating a character. I start off with the first name, then the last name, and then add a middle. My fursona has two forms (one for a winter coat and one for a summer coat, much like the animal I based it off of.)
My summer form is Xephyr Helios Drayzeck, while my winter form is Glacien Metra Drayzeck. A lot of detail for this answer, I know XD


----------



## ArmorcladCoyote (Mar 22, 2014)

Havelock's full name is Havelock SÇ«ngrrakki Bjornson. His middle name  roughly translates to "song dog," which is a nickname for coyotes. His  last name means "son of bear." He's a eighth polar bear.

The main reason he has the long Nordic name is that his name is the same as my SCA persona's name and I want to see if I can sneak a name meaning "coyote" past the heralds.


----------



## Duality Jack (Mar 22, 2014)

Arclight.

Jack Arclight.


----------



## Mr. Sparta (Mar 22, 2014)

All I have is a last name...


----------



## Calemeyr (Mar 22, 2014)

Yes, Hesediel.


----------



## Destova (Mar 23, 2014)

Destova doesn't yet, but mostly because he's pretty much my personification. My other OCs do though as they are of course characters for my works.


----------



## Dawnedge (Mar 24, 2014)

Mau. Cassie Mau.


----------



## Abbi Normal (Mar 24, 2014)

TheRH100 said:


> Kyojiri
> å·¨å°»
> 
> Go find out for yourself what it means.
> ...



Google doesn't actually seem to have any translation of that. There's some stuff about you (or another Ryan K.), and a bunch of other people who seem to have Kyojiri as a part of their real name?


Anyways, as to the topic, my sona's literal legal name is Abigail Normal, so yes. Her adoptive family is the Digs-In-Graves (Nabani Digs-In-Graves is her sister's full name for example), which is explained in the story as being a very standard traditional hyena name. It's supposed to be a reference to how some common surnames refer to possible occupations of the family's ancestors. Names like Baker, Mason, Archer, Cooper, Fletcher, Brewer, Miller, Smith, Carver, Cartwright, Tanner...the list goes on and on. So I frequently write anthro characters with surnames reflecting the "occupations" of the animals they're modeled after. So, an anthro rooster for example might be Robert Sings-To-Sun. If I want a little more realism in a particular story, I might change the surnames to something more normal that sounds like the longer phrase when said aloud. So Abigail's adoptive family might be the hyphenated name Dixon-Graves, and the rooster might be something like Sintuson.


----------



## Feyleaf (Mar 25, 2014)

Luna Feyleaf here! But I always ALWAYS go by Feyleaf.


----------



## KOfoxing (Mar 25, 2014)

Foxxing of course.
Cameron Kevyn Oliver Foxxing.


----------



## Harbinger (Mar 25, 2014)

I see my fursona as just an avatar of me rather than a separate character, so the same name, which is Harbinger online or my real one to anyone who knows me


----------



## Mordekai Quill (Mar 26, 2014)

Quill.
Mainly because I thought it fit with my passion for writing


----------



## Wynber (Mar 31, 2014)

Somber. Wynn Somber.


----------



## Crude (Mar 31, 2014)

My character has my last name cause I'm lame.


----------



## Eggdodger (Mar 31, 2014)

Yoker.
Eggbert Dodgery Yoker.
(No, not as in yolk)


----------



## Kangamutt (Mar 31, 2014)

Werbenjaegermanjensen.


----------



## Eggdodger (Mar 31, 2014)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> Werbenjaegermanjensen.



I swear- that's a referen--

SpongeBob. Everything's a reference to SpongeBob on the internet.


----------



## Antronach (Mar 31, 2014)

Yeah, Antronach. Mainly because if I honestly ever do change into my fursona, I'm changing my name just to keep people off my back.


----------



## Benji (Mar 31, 2014)

Aoire. Benji Aoire.


----------



## Zan'theros (Apr 2, 2014)

Not for me. It violates dragon name canon to have a last name, unless it's anthro.
In that case, the last name is Altraea. (al-TRAY-uh)


----------

